# Repair metal joint in lamp



## connsu (Oct 26, 2009)

I have an antique oil lamp that has been converted to electricity. The lamp socket was screwed into the base but has only a couple of threads. Is there a way to solder it lightly without making a big mess? I just read about something called JB Weld. Has anyone ever used it?


----------



## travelover (Oct 27, 2009)

JB Weld is a two part epoxy adhesive. You'll need a fairly large contact area to make it hold. Alternatively, you could probably solder it using lead acid solder, if you can clean the surfaces to be soldered thoroughly.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 27, 2009)

you can just but a longer rod (the part with the threads) you may also be able to back out the existing threaded rod a bit so you get more threads into the socket. I wouldn't try to solder it.


----------



## travelover (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you post a picture? You may be able to use different hardware, as stated above.


----------

